# Katie........:)



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Heres...........Katie


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Ok YOUTUBE deleted my video of Katie I have no idea why..........


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Huh? I see a video there....


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Oh, that's so cute! I wish I'd filmed Bailey doing that when she was that size. 

Both she and Moose do the 'play kill' thing with a stuffed animal at dinner time. We figured their instincts haven't completely left them; they're 'killling dinner'. All of our doggies have done it, and it cracks me up!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

You didn't steal it from via Viacom did you? Just kidding, but Viacom just got a court order against youtube to make them delete all the pirated content.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

no no it was our stuff lol. thats odd I had to email them really made me mad ya know b/c it took over a half hour to upload then as soon as it was approved....they rippped it off their site.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

WOOOO HOOOO there it is I guess they didnt want me to sue them LOL.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Adorable!! Was that a cat I saw in the beginning, lurking in the shadows?


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

yup that was Snuggles our 20 lb Tan cat lol


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

What a cute video of Katie. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

That was really cute watching her with her teddy...won't be long now she'll be bigger than him!


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Dang it, I missed this video, and now it's gone again! What is up with YouTube??? They should not be messing with our Katie fix!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I can't see it  Says it's gone


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Sorry I deleted it a week ago. It was tooo dark.


----------

